# headlamp for Hymer



## rosie's dad (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi I am trying to find a nearside headlamp for my 1993 Fiat Ducato Hymer. Is there anyone out there who can help me find one? PLEASE!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

is it an A class, or standard Fiat cab? Fiat you can get from any dealer; if it's a Hymer A class fitting you will need to let us now what type it is.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Is it this type ?
http://www.incarmotorfactors.co.uk/...-headlamp-h7-driving-light-1k0008191-001.html

Or one of these ?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...ot%3D710-35648-5910-0%26rvr_id%3D840307603033


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*Hymer Hedlight*

Try Mike Chubb, at No 1 Parts, just google, it should be no problem. Brian..


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Is it THIS one?


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Mine failed MOT on n/s headlamp but it's the bracket not the lamp. Obviously time is of the essence, eBay has lights but I can't find mounting brackets, and tips?

The garage say they can probably fabricate something, but I thought it was worth asking the experts!!

Cheers, NS


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

so Rosie's dad didn't come back, after all that useful info given!!


NS, what model? what year? Unlikely to be something on e-bay, dealers may be useful, Premier are good and don't rip you off on parts like Downhills used to so. Otherwise, the garage knocking something together may be favourite.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

This is a very useful company but you do have to know the part numbers

as hymer borrow from other manufacturers

https://www.rexbo.eu/hella/insert-spotlight-1k2006147051?c=700254

Ian


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for replies, I thought my membership had model in, will update that, but it's a 1994 Hymer B644 (I think!). 1994 Hymer on a Ducato. I wondered if the headlamp brackets would be standard Fiat parts. Nothing on eBay if I search a Fiat Ducato Headlamp Bracket.

Thanks for help, NS


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

NS

as an A-class, it wouldn't be a Fiat / peugoet part, but a Hymer one. As I said earlier your best bet for parts would be via a Hymer dealer, Chris at premier is very helpful, and will hopefully search for the part for you and get a quote from Hymer


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*Just a thought on headlight ??*

ALL HYMERS OF THESE YEARS, all hymer s550 660 700 670, all hymers s class. but every one of these uses the chassis vehicle headlights . so these meaning all mercedes s class series are the mercedes traansporter van /lorry. ect . maybe this fiat ducato vehicle , the chassis of this and previous fiat ducatos/ just a thought .
:serious:


----------

